# Email notification



## echoloader (Dec 30, 2020)

Hi. I am not receiving email notifications.  What am I  missing. My emai help.please


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Dec 30, 2020)

It's never a good idea to display a personal email address in a public forum.  It can be scooped by all sorts of people and bots, resulting in lots of nuisance and scam emails.  I strongly suggest you hit the "edit" button and delete the email address portion of your post.

With respect to your actual question (or is it intended to be just a statement?), a little more explanation would be useful.  It's not clear from whom you are expecting to be getting email notifications, or for what, so it's hard to provide any advice.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 30, 2020)

If you are asking about email notifications from forums/threads you are watching, it could be several things. I know that sometimes if enough people mark email as spam, certain domains will block it for all their accounts. Not sure if GMail is doing this for email notifications from TUG. Perhaps @TUGBrian or @Makai Guy may know.


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 30, 2020)

Now that we know where to send it, you'll prolly get all sorts of notices...
Your PayPal account is suspended or a Nigerian Prince wants to send you $$.
Just confirm your ID, Password & SSN and everything will be as you asked.
.
.


----------



## echoloader (Dec 30, 2020)

I am not recieving from tugs discussion.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 30, 2020)

What kind of email notifications do you expect to receive from TUG discussion?  I don't get any.  I get email notifications when I have a private conversation going with someone, but not just for the forum. Also, I wonder if you have to be identified as a Member, not a Guest.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 30, 2020)

Luanne said:


> What kind of email notifications do you expect to receive from TUG discussion?  I don't get any.  I get email notifications when I have a private conversation going with someone, but not just for the forum. Also, I wonder if you have to be identified as a Member, not a Guest.


You can configure notifications to send an email when people post in a thread or forum.


----------



## echoloader (Dec 30, 2020)

Just email notification when someone answer my inquiry.


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Dec 30, 2020)

If someone has replied or posted something to a thread you have started or have previously posted to, then the "notification" (bell-like) symbol in the upper-right part of the top blue task bar will be activated.  It will show a red circle and white number for the number of replies.  If you click on it, it will show which threads have received a reply and you can click on each of them to go right to the post.  As dioxide45 has pointed out, I believe you can set-up your notifications to send you an email.


----------



## echoloader (Dec 30, 2020)

How do I become member.


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Dec 30, 2020)

echoloader said:


> How do I become member.



Click on "Support TUG" in the top blue task bar and then in the drop-down, click on "Join TUG".


----------



## Luanne (Dec 30, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> You can configure notifications to send an email when people post in a thread or forum.


Is that the "Watch Thread" option?  I'd forgotten about it, but have used it in the past.


----------



## echoloader (Dec 30, 2020)

Thank you.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 31, 2020)

please be sure to check spam/junk folders and spam filters.

also for folks who use extra special spam filters (earthlink for example)...please be sure to add tug@tug2.net tugadmin@tug2.net and admin@tugbbs.com to your list of trusted emails to ensure they are not rejected.

there is no way for us to fill out the little questionnaire and captcha challenge for automated notification emails from the forum/marketplace etc.


----------

